# Edge vs. AJ Styles - WrestleMania



## Clique

_Two of WWE’s most influential and successful Superstars will collide on The Grandest Stage of Them All as Edge and AJ Styles square off in a potential show-stealing match at WrestleMania 38.

With a list of awe-inspiring moments long enough to rival any WWE Superstar, Edge returned to Raw to join The Road to WrestleMania and remind his fellow Superstars of his resume at The Showcase of the Immortals, stating that he would be waiting if anyone wants to step up and be immortalized.

Enter AJ Styles.

A legend in the industry, Styles has won nearly every championship the world has to offer in his 24-year career, including two runs as the WWE Champion. And that’s who Edge wanted to face, provoking the Phenomenal One with a right hand before The Ultimate Opportunist, although seemingly conflicted, battered Styles with a low blow and two ear-ringing Con-Chair-Tos.

Though both have enjoyed incredible careers that span more than two decades, the two Grand Slam Champions have shockingly never met one-on-one. In fact, their first and only encounter happened in the 2020 Royal Rumble Match when The Rated-R Superstar made his return to WWE after nine years, delivering a thunderous Spear to Styles before promptly dumping him over the top rope.

What breathtaking moments are in store for the WWE Universe when these two icons meet in Dallas?

Find out at the most stupendous WrestleMania of all time, a two-night event steaming LIVE on Saturday, April 2, and Sunday, April 3, at 8 ET/5 PT on Peacock in the United States and on WWE Network everywhere else._


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Just my kind of match baby! 

Another dream encounter for those who don't put unnecessary emphasis on drawing money.


----------



## Damned

I hope this is as good as it should be.


----------



## Jbardo37

Now THIS is a wrestlemania match, can’t wait.


----------



## Garmonbozia

I hope Styles wins. Should be a good match.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Definitely has a chance to be a show Steeler. I can see this being the opening match on night 2


----------



## Prosper

Styles to win and go on to defeat Roman?


----------



## Awareness

Match of the night I'm calling it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Was already interested in the match but them having Edge go full heel for it makes for a more interesting dynamic (assuming fans actually boo him and don't just cheer him because, well, he's Edge).


----------



## Banez

Probably only match in the card i'm actually interested of.


----------



## DUD

Match of the Weekend contender for sure.


----------



## FrankieDs316

This match seems to be confirmed for WM Sunday. Can defiantly see this opening the show on night 2.


----------



## Piers

Part-timer beating someone who busted their asses for years. Never change WWE.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Extremely disappointing ending/booking.

Liked the slow build in the match, selling was great, then they just throw it all away in a distraction finish with some no name bum being the center of attention.

Typical WWE.


----------



## Jbardo37

Should have had AJ win and Edge debut his new stable tomorrow.


----------



## Ace

The match was disappointing, AJ hasn't had a great singles PPV match in years.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I loved Edge's entrance. That was some badass shit right there. The theme, the cool throne, the goth fucking outfit? Loved it.

The match was as good as should be expected from these two. I do question the finish though. You wanna have Damien Priest established as Edge's disciple or whatever in his new heel faction by costing AJ the win then fair play, but at least have him actually interfere. Not just stand motionless at ringside while in-ring veteran AJ Styles suddenly turns into a complete idiot and is massively distracted by a guy standing near him for a bit.


----------



## arch.unleash

We can call AJ the WM underperformer, underwhelming matches after great hype. Nak, Orton and now Edge. That match was slow, boring and forgetable with the same fucking ending to all Styles matches. One of my wishes before I die is to see a WM classic.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Shit finish and I’d have rather Edge won it clean than with help from Priest. Think they could have waited until RAW to debut the stable.


----------

